# Southeast Morels -The walk starts today



## FSUfishin

I've been keeping my eye on a section of public land that looks like it's shaping up to be primo hunting. Ground cover (green) is in and it just screams "mushrooms over here". Well maybe not that much but I will be out today and will report back. If anyone has been out in the southeast start posting results (not spots, just results). I will continue to do so as well. I figure if their showing up in Leroy and Mio then the conditions should be a little better down here for those elusive black morels I've been saving that backstrap for. Good Luck.


----------



## Camo Boy

I took a wolk in my woods yesterday and found na'da, but it should be soon. Next time I will be able to get out is Sunday.


----------



## Radar420

I took a quick look at one of my spots in Oakland County today. Nothing yet and still looks a little early for that area - not much green poking through yet.


----------



## Happy Jack

Checked a spot where I find blacks Thur. Nothing yet. Going to check another spot today. Some rain would be nice.


----------



## FSUfishin

Walked all around fore about 3.5 hours yesterday. nothing. After about 45 min. just scouted deer spots. Good time to find the old scrapes. If we get the rain their talking about..... It's on.


----------



## hitech37

The may apples are not up yet,its not even worth searching unless you like to walk around in the woods and receive no rewards.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

hitech37 said:


> The may apples are not up yet,its not even worth searching unless you like to walk around in the woods and receive no rewards.


I was rewarded with 6 this evening:evil:


----------



## Happy Jack

hitech37 said:


> The may apples are not up yet,its not even worth searching unless you like to walk around in the woods and receive no rewards.


Saw some starting to open yesterday.


----------



## TrekJeff

Are you referring to apple blossoms? I've never hear that reference.


----------



## FSUfishin

Went for another walk. No results may apples are coming up but it's just too dry. Will post through out the week.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

TrekJeff said:


> Are you referring to apple blossoms? I've never hear that reference.


Jeff,the latin name for above mentiond name (mayapple)is Podophyllum peltatum. Do a search in google.


----------



## Michigan Mike

Seen my first May Apples on the weekend, biggest was 11 inch tall.
Here a link to them.

http://www.briartech.com/earlyspring/mayapple/may.htm

Mike


----------



## FSUfishin

Michigan Mike. Have you ever done any wood carving in Proud Lake State recreation? Found some creative stuff on a tree signed MI Mike. Just wondering if it was you or not.


----------



## Rupestris

hitech37 said:


> The may apples are not up yet,its not even worth searching unless you like to walk around in the woods and receive no rewards.


A walk in the woods is a reward in itself.

Went out today on lunch - no joy.


----------



## fasthunter

I walked around the woods behind my mother-in-laws yesterday with my step brother and Dad in Port Huron. I didn't see anything popping yet. I'm going to give it another look up there pretty soon. I have a funny feeling behind her house is a primo spot. I guess I just have to wait a little longer.


----------



## twohats

Rupestris said:


> A walk in the woods is a reward in itself.
> 
> Went out today on lunch - no joy.


Yes it is! I took a walk in the woods this evening myself.No shrooms to pick but a very nice quiet evening in the woods. Jumped a woodcock and saw a variety of birds.How good it is.Shrooms or not.


----------



## TrekJeff

Awlful dry around here, I took a walk/bike ride today in the area I bow hunt just outside of flint. I never looked for shooms in the area, but aftr reading these, got the itch. If there's anything in the area, rain will have to hit before I see anything.


----------



## fasthunter

twohats said:


> Yes it is! I took a walk in the woods this evening myself.No shrooms to pick but a very nice quiet evening in the woods. Jumped a woodcock and saw a variety of birds.How good it is.Shrooms or not.


 I agree I always enjoy my walks in the woods myself. I get excercise, fresh air, and I'm always on the proul for new deer spots. What a better time to scout for them on the side when your not disturbing there fall patterns. I actually found a really good spot last Friday this way.


----------



## FSUfishin

Took another gander yesterday. Nothing way to dry. Those monster bucks better watch it in the fall. Getting some great scouting in. Any of you looking for shrooms and are unsuccessful then decide to scout for deer check out the videos by John Eaberhart. I think it's http://www.eberhartsbowhunting.com/. The guy is from michigan and talks about deer scouting in the spring particuarly state land deer and pressured whitetails. It's dull but incredibly helpful. I can't believe what I see now compared to the last 15 years I've been hunting/scouting. I didn't mean to advertise for him but I keep seeing everyone post about spring deer scouting and I think it's well worth the money. PLEASE BRING THE RAIN!


----------



## Rupestris

FSUfishin said:


> PLEASE BRING THE RAIN!


See. All you had to do was ask.

Its comming down heavy in Plymouth right now. That means I gotta go back out tomorrow... and Friday... and... 

EDIT:that didn't last long. Sun is back out.


----------



## fasthunter

Rupestris said:


> See. All you had to do was ask.
> 
> Its comming down heavy in Plymouth right now. That means I gotta go back out tomorrow... and Friday... and...
> 
> EDIT:that didn't last long. Sun is back out.


 Yeah, but every little bit of rain helps. Also,...........ahhhh..........I'll be out there Friday. I'm looking hard that day as well. I need to find SOMETHING:lol:


----------



## fasthunter

FSUfishin said:


> Took another gander yesterday. Nothing way to dry. Those monster bucks better watch it in the fall. Getting some great scouting in. Any of you looking for shrooms and are unsuccessful then decide to scout for deer check out the videos by John Eaberhart. I think it's www.deerjohn.com. The guy is from michigan and talks about deer scouting in the spring particuarly state land deer and pressured whitetails. It's dull but incredibly helpful. I can't believe what I see now compared to the last 15 years I've been hunting/scouting. I didn't mean to advertise for him but I keep seeing everyone post about spring deer scouting and I think it's well worth the money. PLEASE BRING THE RAIN!


 Just a john deer looking sight with "clothing that punks the pop culture":lol:
(Think it's the wrong site.)


----------



## FSUfishin

http://www.eberhartsbowhunting.com/

That should be the correct site. Sorry. I'm sure the other one was an interesting site.


----------



## fasthunter

FSUfishin said:


> http://www.eberhartsbowhunting.com/
> 
> That should be the correct site. Sorry. I'm sure the other one was an interesting site.


 Not a biggie at all I just appreciate the knowledge. I'll check it out.


----------



## FSUfishin

It took several days. But finally the rain is here!!!:lol: I will be out. I notice no one has posted this morning. Are we all out in the woods this morning?? Hitting the woods all weekend. I will be posting after. Also, If someone can tell me how to get pictures in the threads please post directions I would love to post finds and types of woods I locate mushrooms in (if I find them). Seems they grow in different areas from year to year. Thanks. May easy walks with heavy bags find you.


----------



## TrekJeff

FSU
Upload the pic from your camera to a website you have, like myspace. Once it's on the web if will contail an HTML address. RIGHT click on the pic. Select "copy image location" or if you are using ie, click properties then copy the web address that pops up...it will look something like this http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/images/images/panel_01.jpg
Then take what you copied and click the icon of the message box for this forum and past the address into that box.


----------



## Due51

I was in the Saginaw area for business today so I took a walk through a portion of the Shiawassee Wildlife Refuge. I did not see any shrooms.

When I got home, I went across the street which is a nice, little wildlife refuge in it's own right. Nothing there but the 2 doe I walked up on. One was standing and didn't know what to think of me. The other got up out of it's bed. After our little 3 minute stare down, the bigger one wheezed and they both bounded off.

I was also very happy to see the apple trees I had pruned in the winter are coming along very nicely.

It rained briefly while I typed this, but it's stopped already.


----------



## twohats

Found these Dwarf Blacks today :lol: . Picked a few to just say that I did :lol:. They should be good added to some scrambled eggs with the onions. Left about another 20 to see if they grow after a few days.


----------



## FSUfishin

Well I gave it my all on friday and saturday. No none nodda. The woods was incredibly dry still. We need a day of soaking rain. However, I did check some aspagras spots out and came up big. I'm going to say it again BRING THE RAIN!!!!!! Thanks for the info on the uploading the pics. When I find something to post I will post pics. Anyone else finding any?


----------



## ArrowHawk

twohats said:


> Found these Dwarf Blacks today :lol: . Picked a few to just say that I did :lol:. They should be good added to some scrambled eggs with the onions. Left about another 20 to see if they grow after a few days.


Morels don't get any bigger the ones you left will start to dry up. You should have picked them.


----------



## shroomhuntr

I have been taking photos of morels for 20 years. I find some very early mark them with sticks and bury them in the leaves and go back week after week and take pictures as they grow. As long as it keeps raining and stays warm they will continue to grow untill it gets too hot then they dry up. I have photos of blacks, greys and yellows from tiny little fuzzy growths to full size 4"+ shrooms. There are however a variety of greys that never do grow much larger than an inch or so but the true sponges and the black morels will grow.


----------



## twohats

Once this cold front passes by and it warms up,I will go back to see if they grew any.


----------



## Rencoho

Found the first mushrooms in my meadow last night, one day earlier then last year.


----------



## twohats

I went back tonight to see if the little shrooms grew any. They did not and were starting to dry up.But a good number of new ones pushed up and I managed 38. They were a little larger than the last ones. With the rain forcasted for the weekend and warmer temps. I think they will be going good.


----------



## Michigan Mike

Congrats TH!
I call those little greys and find them often early in the season.
The ones I find usually don't get much bigger than 2 inch and their pores turn black once they spore out and dry a bit.
I've seen quite a few folks call them blacks over the years though.
But they are all great in the pan IMAO!!


Mike


----------



## twohats

Thanks Mike,

Thanks for the ID of the shrooms. I did think that they were blacks do to the dark pores as you had mentioned. I also had two small yellows mixed in with them.Cant wait for the large yellows to come up. The small greys are hard to spot. Also all the shrooms that I am finding now are all growing in moss.


----------



## Big Shooter

I found 63 this afternoon around our fire pit in the back yard.They looked and grew in bunches just like th's pics. I've been checking daily since last week, and those are the first so far. Ranged in size from 1" to 2":corkysm55.we need rain and warm weather for the big whites. Good huntin!


----------



## Oldgrandman

shroomhuntr said:


> I have been taking photos of morels for 20 years. I find some very early mark them with sticks and bury them in the leaves and go back week after week and take pictures as they grow. As long as it keeps raining and stays warm they will continue to grow untill it gets too hot then they dry up. I have photos of blacks, greys and yellows from tiny little fuzzy growths to full size 4"+ shrooms. There are however a variety of greys that never do grow much larger than an inch or so but the true sponges and the black morels will grow.


Be interesting to see those photos of growth. I never found morels to grow really when I left them. I tried it a few times. Look here also http://pkaminski.homestead.com/morelgrowth.html for good photo study of morel growth. I have in my photos a chicken of the woods photo growth record.


----------



## woodchuck71

Is that the key the find them


----------



## FSUfishin

Went out in the woods yesterday for about 3 hours. Nothing. I've been looking in highland and proud lake recs. Anyone finding any in these areas? I'm at a loss.


----------



## knockoff64

Still doing pretty well.

9 yesterday, all large yellows, one the size of a beer can.

13 more today, large yellows, again one huge.

Most have been on North facing slopes, or very shaded spots. They're still coming up. Most have been very fresh.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I found 47 today with 42 of them being very fresh and large whites. The other 5 were a total surprise. They were 5 large and quite fresh blacks. I think that this is the latest I have ever found blacks this fresh. I have found some older ones, but these popped last night. I think the cooler temps have kept them popping. This has been a great season. IMO the best in a few years and hopefully should last another week to ten more days.


----------



## basskiller46

I live in commerce township and i have been trying to find some do have any tips. Please help

Thank you


----------



## twohats

Picked another dozen tonight 15 min. from the house. Got to love urban shrooming. All nice blonds.


----------



## stebo

Found two today in Washtenaw County underneath a dead elm. Good size greys.


----------



## Firemedic

basskiller46 said:


> I live in commerce township and i have been trying to find some do have any tips. Please help
> 
> Thank you


I am also a Commerce Twp resident, and have found nothing at my usual spots. Basskiller, PM me if you want to try in the next few days. I'll take you to a few of my spots. Two sets of eyes are better than one.


----------



## FSUfishin

You fellas in commerce look in openings where the sun gets through the trees or on the edge of woods with dead elms preferably south facing hills it's been cold at night and it seems to give the shrooms enough warm growth time. The elms with the bark falling off have been producing. I check about 50 elms before scoring on the them so it's a process to say the least. My buddies and I have found about 200+ so far this spring (mostly my buddies). They have not been in any locations that I had found them in previous years so keep that in mind. Good Luck.


----------



## riverman

knockoff64 said:


> Still doing pretty well.
> 
> 9 yesterday, all large yellows, one the size of a beer can.
> 
> 13 more today, large yellows, again one huge.
> 
> Most have been on North facing slopes, or very shaded spots. They're still coming up. Most have been very fresh.



You have turned into quite the shroomer John!!! Remember that BIG bag of fresh, washed, sliced, and ready for the pan mess I sent with you and Ralf to the Muskegon????? Get my daughter gradulated, open house done, a zillion other open house's to go to, and I'm going to get together with you two clowns, schrooms or no schrooms. My place or Henning, we have to make it happen.:help:


----------



## knockoff64

riverman said:


> You have turned into quite the shroomer John!!! Remember that BIG bag of fresh, washed, sliced, and ready for the pan mess I sent with you and Ralf to the Muskegon????? Get my daughter gradulated, open house done, a zillion other open house's to go to, and I'm going to get together with you two clowns, schrooms or no schrooms. My place or Henning, we have to make it happen.:help:


Waiting on you brother! Just say the word. I'll save some for a nice dinner, plenty of venison as well.

It's all your fault you know. I've been looking since you gave me those, last 2 years I've found a few, this year has been great! I've figured out, the more you find, the more you find, seems most things in life tend to work that way.

I'll tell Ralf you said hey! Gonna see him in an hour or so.


----------



## gogoman

Found a few blacks yesterday,all big ones.I have been watching everyday,just started in the Chelsea area.


----------



## Shoeman

riverman said:


> You have turned into quite the shroomer John!!! Remember that BIG bag of fresh, washed, sliced, and ready for the pan mess I sent with you and Ralf to the Muskegon????? Get my daughter gradulated, open house done, a zillion other open house's to go to, and I'm going to get together with you two clowns, schrooms or no schrooms. My place or Henning, we have to make it happen.:help:


Now that's a deal! 

I remember eating those. Ate so many I hurt. :help:

Yeah, John found a new obsession :yikes:. If it ain't turkeys, it's deer. What I'd give for his energy.


----------



## twohats

Went out today for a few hours. Seems like the Morels are about done here in Wayne county. Found a few but some were going bad and drying out.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I went out tonight and found 40. All but two were fresh and very large greys and whites. I even found 2 blacks. Some of the ones I found were monsters. I will post pics when the season is done. My camera is getting filled up!


----------



## twohats

Checked a new location in wayne county and came up with a doz. Grays. Thay were all nice size and fresh. I thought thay would have been done by now.Must be the cool weather.


----------



## fasthunter

I thought it would be done by now as well, but we found quite a few yellows in my mother-in-laws front yard of all places this weekend:lol::lol:. We also went out looking for oysters near our house and we found 6 yellows just checking a good area really quick for 5 minutes after messing around with oysters.(Found more good deer spots too. Mostly messing around today.)They were fresh as well. I think I'll go back out and look again this week. Seems like they are really booming this year and sticking around longer. After this weekend I'm sure my energy would be better put towards bluegill, and walleye fishing though........Well, until summer when I look for other shrooms.


----------



## axisgear

Oysters are on fire now! I found a few dozen more morels while oyster hunting,but that has become passe... I can't NOT find morels this spring:lol:. The oysters were yummy sauteed in ramps with a few store bought pork chops and some asparagus that I picked on Saturday[the boys loved it,too!]......I live a charmed life indeed!

If you haven't yet,get out and look for some shrooms! They are better than candy!

Great job to everyone who has been fortunate this spring.To those who haven't,try hard and you will be fortunate as well!


----------



## fasthunter

axisgear said:


> Oysters are on fire now! I found a few dozen more morels while oyster hunting,but that has become passe... I can't NOT find morels this spring:lol:. The oysters were yummy sauteed in ramps with a few store bought pork chops and some asparagus that I picked on Saturday[the boys loved it,too!]......I live a charmed life indeed!
> 
> If you haven't yet,get out and look for some shrooms! They are better than candy!
> 
> Great job to everyone who has been fortunate this spring.To those who haven't,try hard and you will be fortunate as well!


 Hey, be greatful on the morels this year. It's been good indeed, and to think I thought I was finnished with the ones that spoiled last week. Yeah, I was bummed, but we've got more now. Oyster mushrooms ROCK as well! We had a bunch of fresh oysters on Friday. Saturday.....morels out of the front yard of my mother-in-laws. (Yeah, it's a good year:lol Then I picked more morels out of the yard Sunday. We even found some not trying while picking oysters as well today. I sliced up todays morels to dry, and sauteed our oysters briefly in butter to vaccum pack. Those are going to be great in some recipes.:corkysm55 Hmmmm..............I'm thinking I'm going to have to give an honest last few hours effort on shrooms Wednesday as well.


----------



## axisgear

fasthunter said:


> Hey, be greatful on the morels this year. It's been good indeed, and to think I thought I was finnished with the ones that spoiled last week. Yeah, I was bummed, but we've got more now. Oyster mushrooms ROCK as well! We had a bunch of fresh oysters on Friday. Saturday.....morels out of the front yard of my mother-in-laws. (Yeah, it's a good year:lol Then I picked more morels out of the yard Sunday. We even found some not trying while picking oysters as well today. I sliced up todays morels to dry, and sauteed our oysters briefly in butter to vaccum pack. Those are going to be great in some recipes.:corkysm55 Hmmmm..............I'm thinking I'm going to have to give an honest last few hours effort on shrooms Wednesday as well.


Yes,this has been an exceptional year for morels and I have been blessed every time I find them.Good luck on preserving this batch fasthunter,I'm sure you learned from your past mistakes. An inexpensive food dehydrator will be a great present for you someday........Maybe
As will a vacuum packer.....:


----------



## fasthunter

axisgear said:


> Yes,this has been an exceptional year for morels and I have been blessed every time I find them.Good luck on preserving this batch fasthunter,I'm sure you learned from your past mistakes. An inexpensive food dehydrator will be a great present for you someday........Maybe
> As will a vacuum packer.....:


\
My wife and I are planning on getting a dehydrator soon. I cut the morels in half this time and we're letting them hang for a COUPLE days in front of a fan on a string so I KNOW they are dry!!:lol::lol: We did get a vaccum packer already though. That's how I preserved my oysters from today.


----------



## axisgear

fasthunter said:


> \
> My wife and I are planning on getting a dehydrator soon. I cut the morels in half this time and we're letting them hang for a COUPLE days in front of a fan on a string so I KNOW they are dry!!:lol::lol: We did get a vaccum packer already though. That's how I preserved my oysters from today.


I've never preserved an oyster because I have never had one go unclaimed! Let us know how they are preserved. Morels are as good in September as they are in May,though.[If they have been vacuum packed.] Chanterelles are coming!


----------

